# 85 300zx gauges



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an 85 300zx turbo with a 5 speed. The main cluster of gauges has the speedometer, tachometer, fuel, and temperature of the engine/coolant. Off to the side above the radio there is an oil gauge, which seems to have yet another engine/coolant gauge? It is above the oil gauge and doesn't work. Is this a completely different gauge? And then I have the boost gauge. What should this gauge read? It starts at -7, the middle is 0, and the end is 7. While at a stop the gauge will read at the middle mark between -7 and 0. Under heavy accelaration the gauge gets just about to the 0. I have no idea how to read this gauge. Any help would be great.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

the gauges in the middle are oil pressure and oil temp and to the right of that is the boost gauge. just driving around and idleing it should read -7. when you go WOT i think 85s are set to 6.7 psi. if your only reading 0 max i would check for vaccuum leaks


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Tomorrow I will look for vacuum leaks. It was suggested to me that the turbo charger was not working. I haven't had the car for even a year yet so if its not working than its been that way since I have had the car.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

you would be able to hear the turbo if its working. maybe your gauge is messed up too. get an aftermarket one so itll be able to read full vac not just up to 7. should be idling around 20-22.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Doesn't anyone READ ANYMORE???? Holy crap dude. There are also little LETTERS under the freaking gauges. Try reading those. Don't know what they mean? Google

Crap on a stick. I wonder what's wrong with the younger generation more and more.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I swear to Zod you are all becoming much too dependent on the internet message boards to answer your stupid (yes, they are stupid) questions...

*F (or *C for non-US people). You do know the symbols for temperatures right?
lb/in2 and mmHg. GO LOOK THESE UP YOUR OWN SELF.


----------

